# bfp now bfn ??



## lisa78** (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi
i dont post very ofen but could do with some advice.. really hope u can help me..

i have done a natural cycle with 2 blastocysts day 6...
et was on the 1st and offical test 13th..
i did a test on the 6th mid morning and got a very faint bfp, the strange thing is i did another test on the 8th and it was a bfn this was first wee of the day, i then did another test straight after this and bfn!!
AF was due yesterday but nothing, i feel pregnant so really cant understand whats going on with me!!

thanks lisa x


----------



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

This is the problem with pee sticks....im having the same prob today with a disappearin bfp, .....like magic it went kapooot...

Im going to take a CLEARBLUE digital on Monday


Best really to take a beta blood test,,that means you get a yes or no..


GOOD LUCK XXX


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

hi Lisa

Pee sticks can be like that, a real pain, what ones did you use, have you tried the clear blue
can you go to your hospital for a blood test, 

Wishing you lots and lots of luck honey    
    
     
   
   
       
                          

love hugs and loads and loads of luck, you test the day after me, if you wait  
M C xxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Lisa
I hope when you do another pg test it shows up as a   for you.

Did you have any HCG jabs for this FET ??, sometimes people get a false positive if they test too early after those injections, they can stay in your body up to 14 days after they have been given.

I am hoping that your next test is what you have been wishing for, and you go on to have a happy pg 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## lisa78** (Feb 2, 2006)

i used first response, the first test was def positive &  the only drugs ive used are cyclogest, so i am going mad..
we were on our way to get a clearbule digital to try but the car broke down and the starter motors gone its ironic isnt it!! my clinic dosent do bloods anymore for pregnancy results so i guess ill have a long walk to the local asda later...........
thanks guys xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Lisa 
Good luck later hope you get a BFP x
   
Sukie


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Gosh Lisa, you are having a morning of it
I hope the walk isn't too far honey, 
sending you big hugs and lots of luck    you get another BFP
                          
  

love and hugs M C xxxxxxx


----------



## lisa78** (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for your suport guys, but it came back bfn...
having a break now till end of summer.. good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Lisa you've still got two more days till your official test date, don't stop taking your medication
just in case

Wendy, look at 2ww on treatment thread, tested neg the day before and then on her 
proper test date got a BFP

Take your medication, just in case and wait till Tues please

sending you big hugs and lots and lots of luck 
   
                         

love and hugs M C xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lisa ~ ah hun you've had a tough couple of days 

I think Maria's right, give it til your test day and then have another go......i really hope it works out for you  

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------

